# Fleetwing, what year?



## s1b (Dec 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what year this Fleetwing is? Serial number starts with a H


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2012)

Beautiful original paint bike! Please leave it alone and if you are interested in selling it, sell it whole. Don't part it out! It will clean up nicely and be a great bike for a girl out there. I'd guess the year to be roughly a 1938-1940?? I'm sure some of our experts will chime in shortly. Be patient.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is an "All Things Shelby" thread next?


----------



## s1b (Dec 3, 2012)

slick said:


> Beautiful original paint bike! Please leave it alone and if you are interested in selling it, sell it whole. Don't part it out! It will clean up nicely and be a great bike for a girl out there. I'd guess the year to be roughly a 1938-1940?? I'm sure some of our experts will chime in shortly. Be patient.




It will remain in one piece!
Need to get the correct pedals and grips


----------



## s1b (Dec 3, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Is an "All Things Shelby" thread next?




Is this a hint?


----------



## s1b (Dec 3, 2012)

Serial# is H54946


----------



## slick (Dec 3, 2012)

It's built by the Cleveland Welding Company i beleive. Like a Roadmaster bike. I do LOVE the color combo!


----------



## jpromo (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, that's Cleveland Welding company bicycle. Their house badging was Roadmaster so if you look up 1940ish Roadmasters you'll see others to compare this to. Beautiful bike. I'd sport that fine lady around town with pride.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 3, 2012)

Your Fleetwing is a Cleveland Welding built bicycle and its general frame pattern was in production from 1937 through 1942. The fact that it has the fork crown headlight bracket means it is a 1940+ model. The serial number places its build on the cusp of 1940/1941 so that would make it a 1941 model with the production date likely in 1940 but possibly in early 1941.


----------



## s1b (Dec 3, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> Your Fleetwing is a Cleveland Welding built bicycle and its general frame pattern was in production from 1937 through 1942. The fact that it has the fork crown headlight bracket means it is a 1940+ model. The serial number places its build on the cusp of 1940/1941 so that would make it a 1941 model with the production date likely in 1940 but possibly in early 1941.




Thanks for the info!!
I will post more pics later.

For now I just want to clean and lube it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 3, 2012)

Pretty bicycle, really like the green color!
Chris


----------



## Boris (Dec 3, 2012)

That's a purdy li'l bike!


----------



## s1b (Dec 3, 2012)

slick said:


> It's built by the Cleveland Welding Company i beleive. Like a Roadmaster bike. I do LOVE the color combo!





The green is much brighter then in the pic. When I break it down for cleaning, I'll take pics of the inside of the tank.


----------



## s1b (Dec 3, 2012)

Winchester battery from inside the tank


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 3, 2012)

nice definately like it. battery rocks.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful original paint bike!!!!!!!!  Cool Winchester battery find & oh so lucky it did not leak since it/s only 67+ years old.


----------



## s1b (Dec 4, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Beautiful original paint bike!!!!!!!!  Cool Winchester battery find & oh so lucky it did not leak since it/s only 67+ years old.




It was a shock to me that they held up


----------



## s1b (Dec 4, 2012)

OK, this thing needs the correct pedals and grips. Does anyone know wich pedals and have a pic of the right grips?


----------

